# holiday start



## Brian kwan (Jun 14, 2011)

I am 19 years old guy .I finish my school exam. I want to make some teenage in here. Thanks.


----------



## Brian kwan (Jun 14, 2011)

I am so boring . I want to make British friends to improve my english .I also can teach you Cantonese and Mandarin as well as Chinese culture. PM me If you interest make friend with me.


----------

